# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Visual Studio-extra blank page

## ppbedz

I am a novice Visual Studio user.   When creating reports in Visual Studio, I get an extra blank page with a report heading when I save the report as a .pdf and print from Adobe.  I recently created a report with 2 grouping levels and I get 2 blank pages (w/report header only) between every full detail page.   I've checked my report properties and grouping settting several times.  I've also checked the properties for each of the lines defined in my report and nothing indicates that it would cause a problem.  Note:  My report consists of a header, a body with a table-header-detail-2 grouping levels-footer, and a report footer.   I would REALLY appreciate any suggestions for solving my problem.  Also, when I view the report on the Preview Pane it looks exactly as I would expect.  The extra pages only appear when saving as a .pdf and printing from Adobe. :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## ppbedz

Looks like I solved my own problem....... For those of you new to Visual Studio (like me), there is a solid line that runs along the right side of the report layout panel.  If this line entends farther to the right than the defined page width, the report will overflow to as many pages as it needs to accomodate the data (or blanks) up to the end of the line.  This can be easily seen if you create a report with nothing in the body and attempt to view it in the Preview Pane.

----------

